# 2018 Daiwa Saltist 15 or 20



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey guys, is anyone thrown either of these yet? These are the new ones that are all black with blue spool/trim. I know Adam had a 15 and has provided some good feedback (thanks Adam for the help and advice!), but I don’t think he ever actually threw his Before he got rid of it.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I haven't thrown one, but I heard enough bad things from OBX guys this spring about gear issues that I won't buy one


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

Not a fan, the old black and gold Saltist is a better casting reel in my opinion. I've thrown them both and own a couple of the black and gold ones, the new one seems more like a jigging reel than a casting setup.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey joker, do you remember any more specifics regarding exactly why you thought the new model Was inferior to the BG model with regards to casting? I’m really trying to dig on technical specifics. Thanks for your help!


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

X2 on what Joker said.
The free spool lever needs to be re designed and re positioned, and just isn't consistent on how it casts.

Right now I would say the Fathom 12 and 15, and the Daiwa BG 20 and 30 would be top choices in a reasonable price range. If you are buying "Brand New"


Runners up are the Daiwa Sealine SL30SH and SL20SH, Next would be Daiwa Seagate 20 SHA and 30 SHA


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks 2na. I was aware of the free spool clutch lever "issue". I would have thought that coming from Daiwa, this reel would have been an improvement to the BGs. I have used the sloshes quite a bit, but switched to AVET SX's about 10 years ago. Just doing "research" on the latest offerings from the industry! Thanks again.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Well since you're Avet guy......

Get Ready, They will be introducing a star drag round casting reel.. FINALLY!


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

2na, Didn't know about that one...when is that happening?

I have been probably overthinking the AVET situation...probably the "greener pastures" sickness...there are truly fantastic reels, with the only "major concern" being distance. I always loved mine because they are so light, strong and well-built. Mine are all static magged and I could likely tweak magnet number, size, configuration and oil/grease and get desired distance....mine are tame right now and have caught a lot of old drum and sharks.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Not a Damn thing wrong with an Avet! I own five of them two of which are SX's 

I know that the older static nagged ones like the one you have posted in the marketplace are much faster than the newer SX MCs. I don't know that I would part with it knowing what I know. 


Over the last year I have fished with Longcaster quite a bit. He fishes some with a static magged SX. I can tell you It's pretty fast and will out cast the newer over magged SX MCs. I also think that the newer G2s are faster and achieve more distance than the standard SX MCs. I cast one this past Saturday that was on a RS1508 and really got into it and put all I had into it. Just a very slight bit of fluff mid way through with the Mag set on 2. 

Only over the last couple of years I am much more confident in my casting abilities and Feel I can Hang with the Big Dogs.

If it ain't broke don't fix it. If it works for you and you feel confident about your gear when you are fishing then don't change anything.
But there is nothing wrong with trying new things along the way.

If you want to buy and try, or have a friend who has one go that route. 

Case and Point, yesterday a friend turned me on to a Saltiga star drag that stat on top of a Rodgeeks 14 oz 13' rod trigger grip set at 32" .... I Loved it! Reel was as smooth as hot butter, Rodgeeks makes a hell of a rod for sure.
Will I rush out and buy a Saltiga? Probably not...Consider a Rodgeeks rod for a future purchase ? Yes, but I still WANT a CTS 1306 and 1305 and a Fusion Mag.

Best I can tell you is Buy the new 20H and try it, run the two black brakes to start with.... I have anouther friend who has one and likes it. He is in the top five of "The Man Contest" you hear Garbo talk about with 49 Drum so far for 2018.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 6, 2005)

Joker...check your PMs. Tks!


----------

